# 42 bluegills in 4 hours



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

My son and I went to our favorite pond. Brought home 42 bluegills in 4 hours. All on crickets. Caught a couple of really big ones. Didn't weigh them though.


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice gills!!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_Any chance you might tell us where your favorite pond is? That looks like you had a lot of fun._


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are some good looking fish.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a nice mess of fish :hungry


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Now that is some good eating!


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Now that's a great way to get kids hooked on fishing.

Those are some "porker" Gills. Great eating also.

Here in Texas a 2wt fly rod with an olive size 14 or 16 beadhead scud gets the job done.


----------

